# Northstar Tool Titan tool case



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

does anyone have or know of anyone who has a Northstar Tool Titan tool case they want to unload? I know they are out of business but I just saw their case online now and man oh man that looks awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday MacDry.
Seen this on Ebay if it is any help.
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_...&_nkw=drywall+tools&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Check with Al's Taping Tools. They still have a few of their tools and sell them. 
Here is their site.
http://drywalltools.com/


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Brandon has some just like the one shown on Ebay. Better, yet!

http://www.walltools.com/store/


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This one is sweeeettt looking! Kinda pricey, but nice!

http://www.walltools.com/store/blu-tc.html#


----------

